#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  SI Units GPSA Data Book.

## adeshchem

hello,
can anyone upload the GPSA Engineering Data Book *SI UNITS* version


thanksSee More: SI Units GPSA Data Book.

----------


## DORIO

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*
GPSA - Engineering Data Book (12th Ed)*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 GPSA Engineering Data Book Eleventh Edition (Electronic).

----------


## adeshchem

Dorio,
thanks but I need the *SI UNITS* Version.

----------


## Mechen

GPSA - Engineering Data Book (13th Ed) SI   2012

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## AidanHoude

> GPSA - Engineering Data Book (13th Ed) SI   2012
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thannks a lot for your suggestion.

----------


## hung_process

does anyone have this book version 14th?

----------


## davidlapaca

Please any one have the 14th of this book? i really appreciatte if anyone can upload, Thanks

----------


## eliealtawil

Who ever has this one, please upload. Regards.

----------


## SebasCisneros

Hi, can anyone upload the GPSA Data Book (SI units)?
Thanks,

----------

